# ASAP Bank Cheques...half what my bank charges!



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip a while ago. Just got my cheques this week. We have not ordered cheques for over 10 years. I was about to order them from the bank (CIBC) but was suprised to see that 100 personal cheques cost $ 46. and change.

I remembered a past thread on this forum. 

Ordered/received the same from ASAP and paid $23 and change. Used up my last ones to open esavings accounts at Peoples and Canada Direct.


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

Cheques are free with a Presidents Choice Financial account.


----------



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

If you need a "void cheque" to open an account or for direct deposit / pre-authorized debits to/from your bank account you don't really need a cheque. All they need from the "void cheque" is to see your name, (sometimes) address, branch transit number, institution number, and account number. You can save yourself a cheque by asking your branch for a direct deposit form - they're free. If you're actually sending someone money but seldom write cheques then you can get a money order or bank draft from your branch. They cost between $5 and $7.50 and the teller will sometimes wave the fee. Money orders and drafts withdraw the funds from your account at time of purchase but it side-steps the need to certify the cheque (if required by the recipient) as they are guaranteed funds.

Just a couple ideas to avoid ordering cheques :chuncky:


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Good ideas. Alas, we have a requirement for a number of cheques. We would bank with Presidents Choice Bank if we did not require access to a bricks and mortar institution from time to time. At least we get the seniors rate so our basic services are free.


----------

